# Duyuru > Kültür >  Karakuşi'nin hükümleri ülkeye egemen olunca

## bozok

*Karakuşi'nin hükümleri ülkeye egemen olunca*



Bir zamanlar Kahire’de bir hırsız gözüne kestirdiği bir eve dalarak yükte hafif, pahada ağır her ne var ise bir torbaya doldurur. 

Balkondan atlayıp kaçmak isterken, aniden kopan bir tahta parçasına ayağı takılarak aşağıya yuvarlanır.
Soluğu kendine has hükümleri ile bilinen meşhur kadı Karakuşi’nin huzurunda alır.

- “Efendim, ben geçimimi hırsızlıktan sağlayan biriyim. Dün bir eve girip bir şeyler çaldım. Balkondan atlarken, gevşek tahtaya basıp aşağıya düştüm, ayağım kırıldı. Ev sahibinden şikayetçiyim.” 

Karakuşi, hemen zaptiyelere seslenir:

- “Derhal ev sahibini bulup getirin.” 

* * *

Biraz sonra ev sahibi huzura çıkarılır.

Karakuşi, ev sahibine gözlerini diker:

- “Bre densiz, neden evinin balkonunu gevşek yaparsın da şu zavallı insanın hayatını tehlikeye atarsın. Bunun hükmü nedir bilir misin?” 

Eli ayağı birbirine dolaşan ev sahibi, kendince durumu izah etmeye çalışır:

- “Efendim, bu benim değil, kesinlikle marangozun hatasıdır. Ben ona parasını tam ödedim. Fakat o işini eksik yapmış, bitirmeden bırakıp gitmiş.” 

Karakuşi, yeniden zaptiyelere döner:

- “Bana derhal marangozu getirin.” 

* * *

üok geçmez, marangoz huzurdadır.

Karakuşi, bu kez marangoza çıkışır.

- “Bre melun, bu adem sana parasını ödediği halde neden işini doğru dürüst yapmaz da, şu zavallı insanın hayatını tehlikeye atarsın?” 

Başına gelecekleri anlayan marangoz, kıvrak zekası ile hemen itiraz eder:

- “Efendim, benim bir suçum yok. Yolda üzerinde parlak elbise bulunan bir kadın geçiyordu. Güzelliğine o kadar kapıldım ki çiviyi çakmayı unutmuşum.” 

Karakuşi, zaptiyelere ellerini çırpar:

- “Bana derhal şu kadını getirin.” 

* * *

Kısa bir süre sonunda kadın bulunur.

Karakuşi, bir kadına, bir üzerindeki parlak kumaşlı elbiseye bakarak kükrer: 

- “Bre kadın, neden böyle güzelliğini teşhir edersin de, şu marangozun işine engel olur, şu zavallı insanın hayatını tehlikeye atarsın?” 

Kadın, bir kendisine, bir kadıya baktıktan sonra paçayı yırtacak formülü bulur:

- “Efendim, benim güzelliğim Allah’tan geliyor. Ama üzerimdeki parlak elbiseyi diken terzidir. Eğer o elbiseyi çekici yapmışsa benim suçum ne?” 

Karakuşi, bir kez daha buyruğu verir:

- “Bana derhal şu terziyi getirin.” 

* * *

Terzi apar topar yüce huzura getirilir.

Karakuşi, bu kez terziye kalayı basar:

- “Bre düzenbaz, neden böyle elbiseler dikersin de, şu marangozun işine engel olur, şu zavallı adamın hayatını tehlikeye atarsın.” 

ünce eli ayağı titreyen terzi, kem küm ettikten sonra topu kumaş boyacısına atar:

- “Efendim, diktiğim elbiselerin hiçbiri de dikkat çekmez. O elbiseye o çekici rengi veren kumaş boyacısıdır. Asıl suçlu odur.” 

Karakuşi, zaptiyelere doğru haykırır:

- “Bana derhal şu boyacıyı getirin.” 

* * *

Karakuşi, küplere binmiş vaziyettedir:

- “Bre kefere, neden kumaşları çekici renklere boyarsın da, şu marangozun işine engel olur, şu adamın hayatını tehlikeye atarsın?” 

Boyacı, ileri sürecek bir mazeret bulamayınca Karakuşi, hışımla ayağa kalkar:

- “Bu adamı hemen asın. İbret-i alem için cesedini iki gün boyunca teşhir edin.” 

Ne olup bittiğini anlayamayan boyacı idam sehpasına çıkarılır. Fakat boyu sehpaya göre çok uzundur. 

Cellatlar, vaziyeti Kadı hazretlerine bildirirler.

Karakuşi, meşhur hükmünü verir:

- “Ne yani, suç cezasız mı kalacak? O zaman kısa boylu birini bulun ve onu asın.”



İsrafil K. KUMBASAR / YENİüAğ GZT. / 24.2.2010

----------

